# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Ερωτήσεις...

## opsilosmetagialia

Καλησπέρα ,

επειδή σε 1-2 μήνες θα χρειαστεί να πάρω laptop έχω γλυκαθεί με το ibook με την 14" οθόνη.Προτού γίνει αυτό όμως έχω κάποιες απορίες τις οποίες όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου λύσει:
-Το airport απ΄ότι είδα είναι g. Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν πρόκειται να παίξει σε b?
-Πέρα από το airport μπορώ να συνδέσω το mac σε τίποτα άλλο πχ WRT54g?
-Σε τι διαφέρει η ελληνική version από την αγγλική΄.Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να γράφω και να διαβάζω ελληνικά(προσπαθώ να αποφύγω τα ελληνικά μενού)
-Υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα καλό HOWTO για το MacOS X?  ::  

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## wiresounds

Συγνώμη για το off topic, δεν κρατιόμουν. Απίθανο άβαταρ !  ::

----------


## dti

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου άρεσε αυτή η ιδέα και του έστειλα ήδη pm...

----------


## ariadgr

> -Το airport απ΄ότι είδα είναι g. Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν πρόκειται να παίξει σε b?


Σημαίνει ότι παίζει και με τα 2.




> -Πέρα από το airport μπορώ να συνδέσω το mac σε τίποτα άλλο πχ WRT54g?


Ναι.




> Σε τι διαφέρει η ελληνική version από την αγγλική΄.Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να γράφω και να διαβάζω ελληνικά(προσπαθώ να αποφύγω τα ελληνικά μενού)


H ελληνική έκδοση έχει πλήρη υποστήριξη ελληνικών και για τις παλιές εφαρμογές, και ελληνικά μενού, τα οποία, αν θέλεις, μπορείς να γυρίσεις σε αγγλικά. Η αγγλική έκδοση δεν έχει τυπωμένο το ελληνικό αλφάβητο στο πληκτρολόγιο, αλλά σου επιτρέπει να γράφεις & να διαβάζεις ελληνικά στις νέες εφαρμογές. Για περισσότερα ψάξε στο helmug.gr forum.

----------


## macstar

> Καλησπέρα ,
> 
> επειδή σε 1-2 μήνες θα χρειαστεί να πάρω laptop έχω γλυκαθεί με το ibook με την 14" οθόνη.Προτού γίνει αυτό όμως έχω κάποιες απορίες τις οποίες όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου λύσει:
> -Το airport απ΄ότι είδα είναι g. Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν πρόκειται να παίξει σε b?
> -Πέρα από το airport μπορώ να συνδέσω το mac σε τίποτα άλλο πχ WRT54g?
> -Σε τι διαφέρει η ελληνική version από την αγγλική΄.Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να γράφω και να διαβάζω ελληνικά(προσπαθώ να αποφύγω τα ελληνικά μενού)
> -Υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα καλό HOWTO για το MacOS X?  
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ως περίφανος κάτοχος του "μεγάλου αδερφού"... (PowerBook G4/1.25 15'') να σου απαντήσω:

Το G του Airport είναι ουσιαστικά και το πρώτο επίσημο G που βγήκε... είναι συμβατό με το G σε όλες τις G συσκευές... και δοκιμασμένα παίζει με Linksys AP...

Το Airport είναι Backwards compatible με το b... και έχω συνδεθεί σε Ad-Hoc καθώς και AP... "b"...

Η ελληνική έκδοση έχει παραπάνω Fonts και πολύ περισσότερο "backwards compatibility" με το 9 και μη-unicode applications (πχ Word X). Αν το Word δεν σου είναι απαραίτητο για τη ζωή σου (σε σημείο πέρα από το να δεις ένα word που ανοίγει και με τον Text Editor της Apple... χωρίς όμως τους "παπάδες" που κάνει το word) και μπορείς να ζήσεις με κάτι εφάμιλο του RTF... μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που έχει ανακοινωθεί το Word X 2004 για Mac (μάλλον με πλήρες Unicode)... ΔΕΝ χρειάζεσαι το ελληνικό. (Κυκλοφορεί και ένα Patch για το σύστημα άλλωστε που μου φαίνεται λύνει το θέμα του Word τουλάχιστον)

Howto δεν υπάρχει με τη μορφή που λες... αλλά πιστεψέ με... είναι ΠΟΛΥ ευκολότερο από το να μάθεις μια νέα έκδοση των Windoze... Επίσης... είμαστε ΤΟΣΟΙ Mac Users πλέον στο AWMN... που ΔΕΝ θα έχεις πρόβλημα!

Όσο για την επιλογή σου... να πω ότι απλά χαίρομαι που ανοίγουν τα μάτια περισσότερου κόσμου... στην πλατφόρμα που ΠΑΝΤΑ έφτιαχνε τα καλύτερα φορητά... (αν μη τι άλλο)... και με την Power of BSD "Under the Hood"... νομίζω ότι πλέον... δεν υπάρχει φορητό που να μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τα Apple (Βάρος, αυτονομία, design, price for money, features, quality...)


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας
Proud SexyBSD owner!

----------


## koki

> Εμένα πάντως δεν μου άρεσε αυτή η ιδέα και του έστειλα ήδη pm...


??????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Όσο για την επιλογή σου... να πω ότι απλά χαίρομαι που ανοίγουν τα μάτια περισσότερου κόσμου... στην πλατφόρμα που ΠΑΝΤΑ έφτιαχνε τα καλύτερα φορητά... (αν μη τι άλλο)... και με την Power of BSD "Under the Hood"... νομίζω ότι πλέον... δεν υπάρχει φορητό που να μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τα Apple (Βάρος, αυτονομία, design, price for money, features, quality...)
> 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Ανδρέας
> Proud SexyBSD owner!


Από εξοπλισμό/ποιότητα κλπ...

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content ... 5-S470.pdf
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais ... e&pmod=P15

Από ταχύτητα (για G4 μιλάμε πάντα και από το test απουσιάζει ο 64απιτος Athlon όπου τα χώνει και στον G5, επίσεις το test έγινε με εφαρμογές που έχουν γίνει ειδικά compile για G4 (photoshop π.χ.)...

http://www.barefeats.com/pentium4.html

To powerbook που έχει εξοπλισμό παρόμοιο με το Toshiba παραπάνω (το οποίο κάνει 2000ευρώ)...

http://www.applestore.gr/cgi-bin/WebObj ... 0.1.0.0.13

Οπότε ξαναρωτάω ΓΙΑΤΙ να σκάσω 1000e παραπάνω για ένα μηχάνημα που θα είναι ποιό αργό, θα έχει περίπου τα ίδια πράγματα επάνω και απλά τα μόνα πλεονεκτίματά του θα είναι το λειτουργικό του το οποίο δεν είναι και τρελά καλύτερο από ένα Linuxάκι (το Linux ποιό συχνά γίνεται update και κάποια στιγμή ο Xserver θα φτάσει και θα ξεπεράσει τον Quartz οπότε κι από εμφάνιση θα σκίζει (ήδη εδώ και αρκετό καιρό υπάρχουν accelerated Xservers, από την εποχή της 3DFx)), το design του (που και πάλι δεν είναι τρελά καλύτερο από αρκετά laptops) ή τα ledάκια στο keyboard και τα λοιπά μπιχλιπίδια ? Όσο και να το τραβίξουμε όλα αυτά ΔΕΝ πανε στα 1000e. Η τιμή του είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ γι 'αυτά που προσφέρει...

Γνώμη μου πάντα...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εμένα πάντως δεν μου άρεσε αυτή η ιδέα και του έστειλα ήδη pm...
> 
> 
> ??????


Εγώ πάντως που άκουσα τι ήταν (αλλά δεν το είδα) δεν μου φάνηκε κακό.

Το συγκεκριμένο παρότι θα μπορούσε να εμπίπτει στους κανόνες περί πολιτικής, το θεωρώ καθαρά χιουμοριστικό (όπως και το 99.74% του ελληνικού εκλογικού σώματος)

----------


## koki

Eγώ περιττό να σας πω ότι πάλι δεν κατάλαβα, αλλά λίγο οι αλλαγές του καιρού, λίγο η φυσική κλίση, είμαι και κοριτσάκι... Δεν πειράζει  ::

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

> Eγώ περιττό να σας πω ότι πάλι δεν κατάλαβα, αλλά λίγο οι αλλαγές του καιρού, λίγο η φυσική κλίση, είμαι και κοριτσάκι... Δεν πειράζει


απλά το avatarμου ενόχλησε και το έβγαλα
 ::

----------


## koki

aXaxAXAxaxaXAxAXAxaxa  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ΟΚ! Μ'άρεσε, αλλά οκ ίσως θεωρηθεί προκλητικο (αν και προφανώς πρόκειται περί φιλοσοφίας και φυσικά ΥΠΕΡΑΝΩ πολιτικής, ίσως κάποιοι δεν πιάσουν το "αστείο")

----------


## macstar

> Οπότε ξαναρωτάω ΓΙΑΤΙ να σκάσω 1000e παραπάνω για ένα μηχάνημα που θα είναι ποιό αργό, θα έχει περίπου τα ίδια πράγματα επάνω και απλά τα μόνα πλεονεκτίματά του θα είναι το λειτουργικό του το οποίο δεν είναι και τρελά καλύτερο από ένα Linuxάκι (το Linux ποιό συχνά γίνεται update και κάποια στιγμή ο Xserver θα φτάσει και θα ξεπεράσει τον Quartz οπότε κι από εμφάνιση θα σκίζει (ήδη εδώ και αρκετό καιρό υπάρχουν accelerated Xservers, από την εποχή της 3DFx)), το design του (που και πάλι δεν είναι τρελά καλύτερο από αρκετά laptops) ή τα ledάκια στο keyboard και τα λοιπά μπιχλιπίδια ? Όσο και να το τραβίξουμε όλα αυτά ΔΕΝ πανε στα 1000e. Η τιμή του είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ γι 'αυτά που προσφέρει...
> 
> Γνώμη μου πάντα...


Για ένα μηχάνημα με ποιότητα κατασκευής, μέρη καρα-τσεκαρισμένα, την ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ οθόνη φορητού που έχω δει (και δες αντίστοιχα τις Desktop Apple TFT.. επίσης ΚΟΡΥΦΗ)... για τα "μπιχλιμπίδια" που έχει sensor και ρυθμίζει φωτεινότητα στα πλήκτρα και την οθόνη σε σχέση με τον εξωτερικό φωτισμό ώστε να έχω ΠΑΝΤΑ την φωτεινότητα (στο μάτι) που του έχω ορίσει...

Για το λειτουργικό... δεν θα πω κάτι... είναι ίσως θέμα για μεγάλη συζήτηση... και δεν θέλω να μπω σε OS War... (BSD v. Linux κλπ).

Τώρα... για το καθαρό Human Intrerface (Aqua - Quarz = PDF, Poscript on screen... που από μόνο του είναι τεχνολογία) ίσως το ότι αντιγράφεται ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ εδώ και 15 χρόνια +... κάτι πρέπει να σου λέει...

Δεν είναι για τους λίγους o Mac... είναι απλά για τους διαφορετικούς... το έχω ξαναπεί. Αν για παράδειγμα σου έδιναν ένα Sun στα ίδια λεφτά θα το έπαιρνες;

Τέλος πάντων... ελπίζω να μη γίνει OS-war αυτό το topic... ειλικρινά δεν θα το αντέξω πάλι... απλά σου απάντησα στο τι κοστίζει 600 ευρώ παραπάνω (και όχι 1000 - Δεν ξέρω σε πιο είχες κάνει παραπομπή... το session ήταν expired... το δικό μου πάντως κάνει 2600)


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## macstar

Επίσης το μοντέλο Toshiba που αναφέρεσαι έχει μικρότερο δίσκο (που στους φορητούς έχει διαφορά), αργότερη μνήμη (-//-), 10/100 και όχι 10/100/1000 Ethernet (-//-)... δεν έχει Firewire 800... η οθόνη του έχει λιγότερα pixels (που στις TFT έχει διαφορά) και από εμφάνιση... συγκρίνεις Lamborgini με Zastava... 

Συγνώμη φίλε μου... αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές ότι συγκρίνεις τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα... εκτός αν η αίσθησή μου στο Design είναι τόσο επιρεασμένη από την Apple (που έχει κερδίσει 100δες βραβεία σε όλο το κόσμο) που βλέπω οτιδήποτε άλλο... απλά "νεκρό"...


Φιλικά πάντα,

Ανδρέας

----------


## bchris

Καλημερα opsilosmetagialia

Εγω δεν θα μπω σε τεχνικες λεπτομερειες, αλλωστε τα ειπαν ολα οσα 
επρεπε οι προλαλησαντες.

Θα σου πω ενα πραγμα ομως: 
Αμα τελικα αποφασισεις να παρεις Apple οντας μεχρι τωρα PC user, να τι θα
λες μετα απο κανα-δυο βδομαδες συμβιωσεις μαζι του:

* Ειμουνα τυφλος και ειδα!
Ειμουνα κουφος και ακουσα!*

Sorry για το double-post. As το σβνησει καποιοσ  ::

----------

